# Wireless Bridge for $10 After Rebate



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I posted this already, but I thought I'd start a new thread since this is the cheapest you'll ever find a wireless bridge. Here is the deal at CompUSA.

Tips on setting it up here.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

rbautch said:


> I posted this already, but I thought I'd start a new thread since this is the cheapest you'll ever find a wireless bridge...
> 
> link


$40 rebate :down:

And it's only half a bridge.....


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

reh523 said:


> $40 rebate :down:


It's actually two rebates. The manufacturers rebate is two per household limit. The compusa rebate is one per household.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> And it's only half a bridge.....


What does "half a bridge" mean, exactly?


----------



## spook45 (Jan 25, 2004)

The definition of 'half a bridge' is: A path (or device) leading you somewhere and then leaving you nowhere.

Couldn't resist, sorry.

bob


----------



## cp1cp2 (Jan 17, 2003)

For being half a bridge, this device sure does work well with Tivos. I'm currently using two...so I guess I actually have one whole bridge between the two.

cp


----------



## dumpav (Dec 12, 2004)

REally dead!

Sale is over!!!!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Next time it goes on sale, preferably with an instant rebate, I'll pick one up. I won't use it as a bridge for a TiVo (I have plenty of modified Linksys routers for that); I'll use it on my ever-increasing road trips. It would be good for hooking several XBoxes up to the internet.

Right now, I'm using one of my modified WRT54GS routers in a Best Western, since there is only ethernet in this room (hotel's wireless doesn't reach this far). Not only do my wife and I have wireless, so do other people in the hotel now who didn't have it before.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Next time it goes on sale, preferably with an instant rebate, I'll pick one up. I won't use it as a bridge for a TiVo (I have plenty of modified Linksys routers for that); I'll use it on my ever-increasing road trips. It would be good for hooking several XBoxes up to the internet.
> 
> Right now, I'm using one of my modified WRT54GS routers in a Best Western, since there is only ethernet in this room (hotel's wireless doesn't reach this far). Not only do my wife and I have wireless, so do other people in the hotel now who didn't have it before.


Not a bad idea. I just spent a week on vacation hunched over the 3' long wired connection in the kitchen of our rental. Oh well, I should have been at the beach anyway.


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

I got it to use it as a wireless access. Got the very last one in the store. I got there sunday so I really thought they were all gone anyway... It works fine.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey, why not buy it for $143.74 here? Make sure you add the two-year extended warranty for another $69.99.


----------

